# "To do" as an auxiliary verb



## Waterdash

Bună toţi,

Well, I'm new to learning Romanian, but I was just curious. I know in Spanish, they don't have this, but do they have the auxiliary verb "to do" in Romanian? Here are a couple of examples:

I *do* eat everyday.
I *do* not play baseball on weekends.

Mulţumeschttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ă,
Waterdash


----------



## jazyk

Nope. Just forget the do in the first sentence (but you can use adverbs if you wish to strengthen your point) and simply use nu before the verb in the second sentence.

Mănânc (într-adevăr/chiar/de fapt) în fiecare zi.
Nu joc base-ball în weekend.


----------



## Waterdash

Ok. Thanks jazyk.


----------



## LucianU

The first sentence, "I do eat every day." would be better translated to "Chiar mănânc în fiecare zi." because the word that strengthens the idea comes before the verb ("do" comes before "eat", so "chiar" should come before "mănânc").


----------

